# Best / Worst Manual Breast Pumps?



## tgrlilly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm getting ready to have my second child. I was a SAHM for my first and used an electric pump from time to time (which I gave away). I will have to go back to work with this little one and am considering a manual breastpump. Do any of you have any reviews of manual breastpumps? Best / Worst...what to look for, etc..? Thanks!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

:
i'm in the market for another pump.
i had this one: http://www.momandbabyboutique.com/in...roducts_id=111
its the medela mini electric that has battery and manual options.
the motor burned out, i cant get anything with the battery mode, and with the manual i only get about an ounce total per session. it was cheap and i wasnt planning on using it that often (and i didnt) but you get what you pay for. not a good pump.
i do like the fact that there is no tubing and its really simple to use(when it worked) and easy to clean.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

If you are going back to work full time, I would recommend a good, electric pump. I pump once or twice a day with a Medela Pump-In-Style to boost supply and give DS a little extra. Initially I tried doing this with a manual, and it took way too much time and effort for just a little milk. I first had the Medela Harmony, then after that tried the Advent Isis which I'd heard really, really good things about here at MDC. Unfortunately, something happened to the Isis and it stopped working altogether. That's when I shelled out the $$ for the PIS, and I have no regrets.

Other mamas will have more experience with serious pumping, but in my limited experience I don't think I could have maintained supply working full time and pumping with a manual.

Hope you find something that works - good luck to you!!!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I LOVED my Avent Isis, it was the only manual pump that would work for me. Both the Medela mini electric attachment and the Medela marmony did nothing. But if you are going back to work, I agree that an electric pump (I love the Pump in style advance) will likely be necessary. I was only pumping once a day, and my child was over 12 months, but my hand nearly fell off that first week!


----------



## veedeepee (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been using a Medela Harmony several times a week all summer, and it's been great. I recently bought a double electric pump as I'm headed back to work soon, but the manual pump is actually much faster for me. I still sometimes reach for the little manual instead of the electric one.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I also use the Medela Harmony and like it pretty well. I use it about every other day and it's held up well for the past three months. I'm a SAHM.


----------



## tgrlilly (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advise...I can see this is going to be a whole new experience...with my ds it was nursing on demand, etc. for the first two years so supply was never an issue...

working full time I will definately need to be sure to keep on top of that..I had heard some good things about hand expressing or manual pumps, but I do know that an electric pump (madaela) worked for me when I did use it...other than never being quite sure about the tubes and sterilization, etc. So.. I should probably go with an electric!

Thanks again


----------



## pumpbreast (Aug 17, 2009)

Although there are many breast pumps being sold on the market today, you can narrow the top selling and most reputable ones down to a few dozen. Now once you've done that, your work is only really beginning. Choosing between the best breast pumps can be very difficult because without consistently using them, you really don't know what you are going to get. Below is a list of five factors to consider when reviewing the best breast pumps out there.

Breast Pumps


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

The best hand pump I have ever used is the avent isis. I love that thing and it worked better then the Medela Lactina that I rented. (hospital grade electric pump). It was just hard on the hands for exclusive pumping like I was doing.

The worst, the evenflo that just broke on me.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

The Gerber Massaging Breast Pump doesn't work at all. I used a Medela pump in style. It's an electric though.


----------



## stephienoodle (Jul 28, 2007)

I used the Medela Harmony and liked it, but I killed the "massaging" breastshield part. The soft plastic of it started to break down over time and I'm not sure that I would have liked the pump as much if I had used one of the regular hard plastic type breastshields. Anyhow, I was able to pump more with the manual than with the Pump in Style Advanced double electric and I found it more comfortable, too.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I worked full time after dd1 was born and pumped for a bit over a year. I worked part time after dd2 arrived and pumped until I became a SAHM when she was about 6months. Both girls were exclusive breastmilkers.

Oddly enough, I found I got more milk more quickly with my manual Isis than I did with my electric PIS. I didn't develop any hand/tendon/carpal tunnel problems using the Isis on a "several times a day" basis though I did make sure to alternate hands and do wrist strecth/finger stretch exercises. Now, this response is pretty uncommon, but you may want to try out a manual pump to see how you respond and then move to an electric if it's not working out (since good manuals tend to be in the 50-70 dollar range and good electric pumps are a heck of a lot more). It may be helpful to have a manual for "in the car" or travel so it wouldn't go to waste, you know? And since brands tend to maintain some similarities across their line, if you try a manual Avent or Medela and really dislike it, you'll know to try a different brand for the more expensive electric version.

One thing to keep in mind is the pumping facilities you'll have available. Make sure there are outlets if you pick a pump that doesn't have a battery backup option! And some employers offer "health credits" or discounts for pumping mamas... ask if they have a lactation program, or if they provide a specific pumping set up (for example a friend's employer provider a hospital grade multi user medela system so mamas only need to provider their personal kit).

good luck!


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
I worked full time after dd1 was born and pumped for a bit over a year. I worked part time after dd2 arrived and pumped until I became a SAHM when she was about 6months. Both girls were exclusive breastmilkers.

Oddly enough, I found I got more milk more quickly with my manual Isis than I did with my electric PIS. I didn't develop any hand/tendon/carpal tunnel problems using the Isis on a "several times a day" basis though I did make sure to alternate hands and do wrist strecth/finger stretch exercises. Now, this response is pretty uncommon, but you may want to try out a manual pump to see how you respond and then move to an electric if it's not working out (since good manuals tend to be in the 50-70 dollar range and good electric pumps are a heck of a lot more). It may be helpful to have a manual for "in the car" or travel so it wouldn't go to waste, you know? And since brands tend to maintain some similarities across their line, if you try a manual Avent or Medela and really dislike it, you'll know to try a different brand for the more expensive electric version.

One thing to keep in mind is the pumping facilities you'll have available. Make sure there are outlets if you pick a pump that doesn't have a battery backup option! And some employers offer "health credits" or discounts for pumping mamas... ask if they have a lactation program, or if they provide a specific pumping set up (for example a friend's employer provider a hospital grade multi user medela system so mamas only need to provider their personal kit).

good luck!

Totally agree, and if I hadn't been only pumping (no nursing, just pumping and shipping the milk) I too would have only used the isis. Seriously worked the best out of anything I have used and I have tried multiple different pumps. Although I must say, the new medela symphony was awesome, but I only used that while my baby was in the NICU and the hospital and ronald mc donald house had them. WAY too expensive and hard to find to rent in my area. So I would stick with the isis.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I was able to pump for two kids with no problems also using the Avent Isis.


----------



## JenniferLovie (Oct 27, 2008)

If I were going to have to pump at work I would consider renting a hospital grade pump. The Medela Symphony is amazing; it works quickly, it's gentle and quiet.


----------

